# Favorite coyote bullet?



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

Whats everyones fav yote pill? I have a 24in 1-14 twist and I wanna save as much fur as I can.

So what do you guys shoot that does the job and saves some fur.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

If its in a 22-250 I run a 50 gr v-max as hot as the gun will group good at

223 a 40 gr v-max loaded as hot as the gun will group good at


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

52 gr Amax followed byt H380 powder in my T3 22-250 . Opens quickly and scrambles coyotes ..


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

52 gr Berger ,Varget =22/250, 3800 fps

55 Nosler, 8208 = 6mm, 4200 fps


----------



## mikegevedon1967 (Apr 12, 2015)

I use a 50 grain v-max in a 22-250 and have no problems with damage. I load them at 39 gr. h355 powder Br. Winchester magnum primers. My longest shot was a little over 300 yards and it dropped right in its tracks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

50gr vmax with 23.9gr of h322 out of my 223. I don't ever recall an exit and the entrance is the size of a pencil


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Short said:


> I shoot a .223. My bullet selection is a balancing act. I will not sacrifice accuracy and range with performance. Sure a 40gr will open quickly, but does it have the thump out to 500 yards to put down a dog? Here in CO we have windy conditions. I also pick something that will perform well in wind. Currently I am running 69gr SMK BTHP's. .22 hole going in, and depending on range, maybe a .5 hole going out. If you are good at sewing..no problem.


I agree totally with your outlook on accuracy and performance . I run my 52 gr amax at about 3550 fps , certainly not fast for a 22-250 . However , this load produces a ragged hole for a 3 shot group at 100 yds . No sense upping the speed at the loss of accuracy .


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

In my opinion fur friendly is like a dog chasing its tail. Varmint style bullets have the potential to explode on contact or exit explosively, leaving huge holes. Heavier constructed bullets meant for penetration will almost always leave 2 holes.

My best results for killing and saving fur in .243 was with 55gr Nosler Varmegeddon factory loads. A close second was my hand loads with 55gr Nosler BT varmint. I like the Barnes 85gr TSX also. 100gr Remington Cor-Lok was not terrible.

In 22-250 I never experimented.

.204 the jury is till out.


----------



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

In a .243 I've used 80grn Remington power lokt projies that would on a headshot roo wouldn't exit @ 100 m just make his eyes pop out same result with foxes. I dare say if these were still available they would do the job of coyote. 
I like the bullet to stop in what ever I'm shooting that way we get the fatal transfer of inertia.

Sent from Me


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree Short. Accuracy is my first concern, velocity second. I use an AR in .223 with either a 55 g Nosler BT or a 60 grain Nosler BT. The 55 grain is running a shade over 2800 on the screens, but shoots under a half inch. The 60 grain groups in 7/8 of an inch but gets up to 3035 over a chrono. Go figure! At 300 yards on a 10" steel I can get 6" groups with either with a slight cross wind. I'm satisfied.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

60 gn Vmax with 39 gn H4350 is what my 22-250 likes the best. Coming out at 3583 fps (40 shot average). But I have a 1 in 12 twist barrel also. Of the coyotes I have shot with it, only had 1 exit but that was a neck shot though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

243- 55gr nosler BT
204 - 35gr Bergers
22-250 - 40 gr Nosler BT ( the Nosler 55gr shoots well too)
223/ 5.56 - I use 55gr Remington sp. j


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

> In my opinion fur friendly is like a dog chasing its tail. Varmint style bullets have the potential to explode on contact or exit explosively, leaving huge holes


Exactly why I have quit using these bullets on coyotes. I've had too many blow up on a shoulder, or neck/chest shot and leave ungodly holes in the hides. I personally lean toward the tougher bullets when saving hides. It's much easier, and more profitable, to sew up a small exit hole. Most of the ones I shot that left huge holes got left in the field as crow/buzzard food. I don't mind a little sewing, but 50-300 stitches to close up a hole ain't happening!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

.243 55gr nosler
22-250 50gr Berger
.223 right now it's 55gr nbt


----------



## _RJ_ (Feb 26, 2013)

.204 35gr. Berger


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

M2 ball 150gr out of an M1 Garand. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:stirthepot: ^ ^ ^


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Vermingone said:


> In a .243 I've used 80grn Remington power lokt projies that would on a headshot roo wouldn't exit @ 100 m just make his eyes pop out same result with foxes. I dare say if these were still available they would do the job of coyote.
> I like the bullet to stop in what ever I'm shooting that way we get the fatal transfer of inertia.
> 
> Sent from Me


An 80gr factory SP wouldn't exit on a fox or a coyote at 100 meters ? I think you got the defective ammo or they were wearing kevlar.


----------



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

No hand loads with 42grains of ADI powder AR 2209

Daniel


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The one that connects! You guys are easy! :roflmao:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm NOT easy........but I am a whole lot of fun......................lol


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'm NOT easy........but I am a whole lot of fun......................lol


Where you having all your fun at? I see you say SE metro, as in Castle Rockish, Elizabethish? Parkerish?


----------

